# Gamig Rig suggestion 80k



## bkgodara (Mar 2, 2012)

veryone. I am going to upgrade my crap dual core pc into a Top End Gaming rig. And I need expert's help. Here are the details:

 1. What is the purpose of
the computer? What all
applications and games are
you going to run? (Stupid
answers like 'gaming' or
'office work' will not work.
Be exact. Which games?
Which applications? Avoid
the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Mainly for High end gaming on full hd like BFBC2 Battlefield 3, witcher 2, Starcraft, Crysis, Dirt 3 and every new games of 2012 (if possible) and will use chess engines for ultra fast calculation

2. What is your overall
budget? If you can extend a
bit for a more balanced
configuration, then mention
this too.
Ans: 75-80k Can extend max to 85k but will try to fit in 80k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes CPU for chess and GPU if needed in games. I live in Rajasthan so its pretty hot here in summers btw.

4. Which Operating System
are you planning to use?
Ans: Win XP 7 64bit. 

5. How much hard drive
space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a
monitor? If yes, please
mention which screen size
and resolution do you want.
If you already have a
monitor and want to reuse
it, again mention the size
and resolution of monitor
you have.
Ans: I need new 22-23" full hd.

7. Which components you
DON'T want to buy or which
components you already
have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Window, UPS

8. When are you planning to
buy the system?
Ans: In March (within this month)

9. Have you ever built a
desktop before or will this
be done by an assembler?
Ans: I never built before but now I have enough know how to build.

10. Where do you live? Are
you buying locally? Are you
open to buying stuff from
online shops if you don't get
locally?
Ans: I will buy from Jaipur if its cheap. Can buy online with cash on delivery available in jaipur.Like Flipkart, Letsbuy.com

11. Anything else which you
would like to say?
Ans: Suggest cheap nd good ssd if possible in budget. Also suggest gaming mouse, speakers , gamepad.

I know I will get some good advices from experts here without waiting much..

First I have decided a price limit og every part. You can change it if its necessary.
Cabinet: 5k
Mobo: 15k 
CPU: 13K
RAM: 3K
HDD: 6K
DVD ROM: 1.5K
PSU: 6K
GPU: 15-22K
MONITOR: 7-10K
KeyB+Mouse: 2.5k
Gamepad: 1k
Speaker: 3k

These are the items I have decided with some comments:
Cpu: i5 2500k- 12k(I think its good enough for Calculation after oc)

MOBO: Asus Maximus Gene Z- 12.5k (Which is better Asus p8z68 V Pro or this one? VPro is 14.5k, I will do CPU nd GPU oc if needed)

Cabinet: Corsair 400R 5.4k vs CM 690II PLUS 5K (I am thinking of CM)

RAM: Gskill Ripsaw (I dont remember name but its available on flipkart for 1700 for 4gb, I am thinking to buy 8 GB of Ram for bettr calculations and faster loading times)

HDD: Plz suggest a good fast responsive HDD with fast read write speeds I dont want my expensive Pc lags or takes too long to copy something becuz of HDD. I can spend 5-7 k for 1 TB. Noise is not issue)

 PSU: Corsair CMPSU 650 TX - 5300

Monitor: Benq 2220 vs Benq 2222 for 8k or Lg 2360 for 9.5k

Mouse: LOGITECH GS400 I really like it. For 1500. Coments on it? And any wireless keyb for 1-1.5k?

Gamepad: LIGITECH RUMBLE F310 1.2K or Thrush master firestorm 3 for .8k is ok for casual racing games.

GPU: I first decided to go for HD 6950 For 16k but now I decided I am not going to add another GPU in near future so 6950 wont give good playable frames on full hd. But I think GTX 570 can do it for most of the games. Specially in dirt 3 nd Starcraft which i m gonna play. It gives pretty more fps. So I think gtx 570 will give value for its 4k more bucks than 6950.
Flipkart has Galaxy nd Sparkle GTX 570 prices at19.5 nd 21 k. But they both are at 732 Mhz so is there much diff between 732 Mhz nd 820 Mhz stock speed gtx 570s? And I think I cant see more than 60fps on my monitor. So if a game gives minimum 50-60 fps nd another one gives 100-120 fps there is no diffeeence Right?
And also suggest a good retailer in jaipur or online store? 
I wrote my problem and questions in detail so hoping all of u experts will give solution and knowledge..
Sorry for my bad English. I wrote everythinv on my S2 so I might mis spelled at some places. Waiting for replies....


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok here goes your config:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |12500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*Motherboard*
|Biostar TZ68K+|7400
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL x 2|3050
*Graphic Card*
|
Asus HD 7950 DirectCU II Top GDDR5 3GB
|29000
*HDD*
|Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive|5352
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Corsair carbide 400R|4900
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard/mouse*
|Microsoft Combo Wired Desktop 600 USB|750
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|84002
I've tried to give you the best at your price. Sacrificed on the board a bit to give you a great gpu i.e 7950 since gaming is your main priority and not setting some overclocking records.

Still you can overclock well with the biostar board and that cpu cooler will serve you well at your place. The pricing of biostar z68 is from flipkart and is available readily.

I strongly suggest you to go for 7950 and the asus one i suggested is available with primeabgb. I've given the link. Its a beast and the asus direct cuII is one of the best non-reference designs. You can overclock it as well.

The psu is 850 watts and will give enough power when you'll overclock. Go for corsair 400R eyes closed.

Finally had to sacrifice in the keyboard/mouse combo as i thought the core system should be given more priority. 

Tell us your thoughts mate.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 3, 2012)

MOBO: Asus Maximus Gene Z- 12.5k (Which is better Asus p8z68 V Pro or this one? VPro is 14.5k, I will do CPU nd GPU oc if needed) 
dont buy the first one some pin problems in new egg reviews go for asus vpro gen3 or gigabytez68ud4b3

where to get edifer e2 3200


----------



## Cilus (Mar 3, 2012)

Vicky's config is really good. Just change the Motherboard to Asus P8Z68-M PRO @ 10.6K.


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 4, 2012)

for mouse.. buy a steelseries kinzu.. its around 1200rs. its good for basic gamers. for mousepad Razer Goliathus standard Fragged Control(623rs -- flipkart) btw viskybhat config is really good.


----------



## bkgodara (Mar 4, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Ok here goes your config:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx for info.. I have decided these parts to buy, plz comment:
i5 2500k
SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1 TB
GSKILL RIPJAWS 8 GB
ASUS DVD ROM
HYPER 212 FAN
GS 400 MOUSE 

I am thinking to buy these but from replies I got some other answers, Plz give strong reason to dont to buy these parts:
Asus maximus gene Z
LG E2360 MONITOR
CORSAIR TX 750 (85+ effeciency)
CM 690II ADV (It look good in pics I really want good looks, Does 400R looks better?)
Give comments about 
GALAXY GTX 570 (Its 3k cheaper than other 570 is tgere much diff in gaming nd OCing)
Thanx..!!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2012)

bkgodara said:


> Thanx for info.. I have decided these parts to buy, plz comment:
> i5 2500k
> SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1 TB <--- 1yr warranty. try going for WD Black
> GSKILL RIPJAWS 8 GB
> ...



replies in green


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2012)

bkgodara said:


> Thanx for info.. I have decided these parts to buy, plz comment:
> i5 2500k
> SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1 TB
> GSKILL RIPJAWS 8 GB
> ...



Look mate i've given you the best at your budget. First of all maximus gene Z is a great board but has a micro-atx form factor. Its absolutely okay.

The seasonic psu i suggested offers more watt and it too has an efficiency of 85% read "bronze".

Corsair 400R offers great vfm imo. Its looks good , is sturdy and pricing is just excellent.

I suggested you the 7950 and its a lot faster than 570, has twice the vram and is based on a new architecture, runs cooler and consumes less power. If it fits in your budget then why not go for it. You can also wait for 7870 like SAM said and it will be cheaper as well.

If you can spend more for that lg then you can definitely go for it.


----------



## bkgodara (Mar 7, 2012)

I was success to increase mu budget to 90-92k. 
I decided to go for:
 i7 2600k for 17k
Asus P8Z68 V-Pro Gene3 for 15.5k (Expensive but vfm?)
I really want a good exterior of my pc so decided to spend 4k on speakers, 4k on keyboard, 2k on mouse.
About GPU Amd 7870 has been officially announced to launch on 15 march for about 350$ (18k), Dont know about release date in india but hope it before 5-6 April under 22k.
I really need ultra fast calculation in chess and my prgrm use hyperthread that gives 1.7x boost ovet 2500k.

What u guys think about the changes??


----------



## techbulb (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey i am also frm jaipur IT component shops are very poor in jaipur i have searched whole of raiser plaza and could'nt find decent prices for any parts for my build anyway my xams started so decided to build after they are over and new intel proccessors and nvidia gpu will also come
U should also wait for ivy bridge because it comes with many advantages and performance boost and if you need urgently go for i7 - 2600k &
Asus p8z68 v-pro is pretty good


----------



## bkgodara (Mar 7, 2012)

techbulb said:


> Hey i am also frm jaipur IT component shops are very poor in jaipur i have searched whole of raiser plaza and could'nt find decent prices for any parts for my build anyway my xams started so decided to build after they are over and new intel proccessors and nvidia gpu will also come
> U should also wait for ivy bridge because it comes with many advantages and performance boost and if you need urgently go for i7 - 2600k &
> Asus p8z68 v-pro is pretty good



I dont want to wait I will buy it on April 1st week. Nice to know that u r also from jaipur. Can you tell me minimum prices of ghis processor and mobo? Thank you..


----------



## techbulb (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so buy 2600k & v pro they are pretty good too, also i was just suggesting .
Same here good to know that someone other people frm jaipur are here too by the way wat your age


----------



## bkgodara (Mar 15, 2012)

Bought 2 items today:
Mobo- Asus P8z68 V-Pro Gen3-  15000 Rs.
CM 690 II PLUS Cabinet with transparent panel- 5500 Rs.
I bought it from a local dealer.
Plz cmnt..!!


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 15, 2012)

good mb but you could got a better case at that price nzxt elite 420 or antec 600 gaming


----------



## aadishvaar (Mar 15, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Look mate i've given you the best at your budget. First of all maximus gene Z is a great board but has a micro-atx form factor. Its absolutely okay.
> 
> Corsair 400R offers great vfm imo. Its looks good , is sturdy and pricing is just excellent.
> 
> If you can spend more for that lg then you can definitely go for it.



@ Vicky you are really True. 

1) i am already suffering from a "micro-atx" Mobo - always avoid.  
2) i have seen many cabee but corsair is corsair, best VFM. I liked most is wire management ability & "inside" beauty. 
3) i love dell - atlist go for a monitor which have IPS. 

To OP, if i was from raj. i must have gone for a hydro cooler not at all a air cooler. but i suppose till now you have bought a cooler. keep in mind for future. (try to exchange if possible)


----------



## bkgodara (Mar 16, 2012)

I have AC in my room so temp in summers is no problem. And in Winter temp goes down to -2 degrees. 
I asked theprice of hyper 212 evo and price was 2300 I think it should be about 1.8-1.9k?
And Ya thinking to buy Logitech Z623 200watt THX Certified speakers from infibeam.com for 7700? Are they good enough to give nice quality along with window shaking Bass !!!!


----------



## bkgodara (Apr 5, 2012)

Purchased following stuff from Jaipur:
Core i7 2600k
Asus P8Z68V-PRO-GEN3
CM Hyper 212 evo
CORSAIR TX 750 PSU
LG E2381Vr
LOGITECH Z623
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse
Logitech combo MK320
RAM GSKILL 1600Mhz 8 GB
1 TB BARRACUDA HDD 64 mb cache
Only GPU left to start my DREAM Top End Gaming Rig


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 5, 2012)

congrats mate if you can afford go for amd 7950 (29000/-)pabgb without overclocking better than 7870 (22100/-)smc  if not the later


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 5, 2012)

@bkgodara Hey ! Congrats . Pls can you tell the price of each component you bought.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 5, 2012)

on aside note you could have waited for ivy cpu and z77 mb
nevertheless nice config


----------



## bkgodara (Apr 5, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> on aside note you could have waited for ivy cpu and z77 mb
> nevertheless nice config



Technology always get innovations. So I dont believe in waiting for something better. Because this kind of waiting never ends. After Ivy there will be something new...
Needed the pc for summer vacations.. So no sense in waiting and buying after Summers..


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 5, 2012)

For all the game you have listed you need top notch graphics card buy Nviada GTX 680 or AMD HD 7970 is best till now


----------



## bkgodara (Apr 6, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> For all the game you have listed you need top notch graphics card buy Nviada GTX 680 or AMD HD 7970 is best till now



I dont have that much money left now. Only have 20-21K for GPU. Will get Msi TFIII GTX 570 Probably..!!


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 6, 2012)

for 21k go amd7870 given you link earlier


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 6, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |12500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68-M PRO|10600
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL x 2|3050
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 OC Edition x 2|19522
*HDD*
|Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive|5352
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Cooler Master Scout|6600
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard/mouse*
|Microsoft Combo Wired Desktop 600 USB|750
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|79424


----------



## bkgodara (Apr 7, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Already bought parts except GPU. Budget was increased to 1 Lac. So bought Asus P8Z68-VPRO-GEN3, i7 2600k, LG e2381v, Logitech Z623 Systems.
Now thinking of buying ATI HD 7870 MSI TF II. for 22k.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 8, 2012)

mate can you please tell me where you got this edifier c2 from @3200


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 8, 2012)

Replace the RAM with new G.Skill ARES 8GB is better


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 8, 2012)

bkgodara said:


> Already bought parts except GPU. Budget was increased to 1 Lac. So bought Asus P8Z68-VPRO-GEN3, i7 2600k, LG e2381v, Logitech Z623 Systems.
> Now thinking of buying ATI HD 7870 MSI TF II. for 22k.



Holy Cow!


----------



## bkgodara (Apr 8, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Holy Cow!



Hope I invested in best products. Went for 2600k because my chess program use HT, and 2600k performs like a beast. And 7870 will give good frane rates on full hd display.


----------



## bkgodara (Apr 25, 2012)

Overclocked my 2600k to 4.8 GHz. I ran fritz bench and it was 17540 kN/s score was 36.54


----------



## bkgodara (May 18, 2012)

Decided to buy HD 7950. It can easily perform better than 7970 after oc.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 18, 2012)

Dont go for a CROSSFIRE setup .

For your budget you can easily get a HD 7950

Theitdepot - HIS Radeon HD7950 IceQ 3GB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Card (H795Q3G2M)
get this or this
Theitdepot - Asus Radeon HD7950 3GB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (HD7950-DC2T-3GD5)


----------



## bkgodara (May 18, 2012)

Ordered ASUS DCII TOP HD 7950.
Budget was 75-80k but I end up spending over 1 lac.


----------



## d6bmg (May 18, 2012)

bkgodara said:


> Ordered ASUS DCII TOP HD 7950.
> Budget was 75-80k but I end up spending over 1 lac.



Good choice on graphics card.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 18, 2012)

I strongly recommend you to get *GTX 680* it clearly outclass 7970,7950
Here is the review of it by Nvidia GTX 680 Review | t-break: Tech @ Its Fastest
*tbreak.com/tech/files/specs_v2.png
Find out yourself Which is better 
*tbreak.com/tech/files/3dm15.png
BF3
*tbreak.com/tech/files/bf31.png
Dirt 3
*tbreak.com/tech/files/dirt31.png


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 19, 2012)

OP says that his budget ends up nearing 1 lakh . HD 7950 is the best Choice.


----------



## bkgodara (May 19, 2012)

Got my HD 7950. Didnt oc yet. But as most reviews says it can oc to 1100mhz and at that speed its 10% faster than 7970 and gtx 680 for 5-6k less money. It can give enough frame rates on full hd display. Played dirt 3 and it was over 80 fps all the time !!! Quite happy with it. 
And ya I updated my Win 7 experience index and it is like this:
CPU: 7.9/7.9
RAM: 7.8/7.9
Graphics: 7.9/7.9
Gaming Graphics : 7.9/7.9
HDD: 5.9/7.9.  
Will buy a OcZ VERTEX 3 SSD and oc ram a little to get perfect 7.9/7.9 on all.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 19, 2012)

How much ram u hav


----------



## bkgodara (May 19, 2012)

8 GB GSKILL @ 1600Mhz


----------



## sharang.d (May 23, 2012)

Nice rig man! Congrats


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

bkgodara said:


> Got my HD 7950. Didnt oc yet. But as most reviews says it can oc to 1100mhz and at that speed its 10% faster than 7970 and gtx 680 for 5-6k less money. It can give enough frame rates on full hd display. Played dirt 3 and it was over 80 fps all the time !!! Quite happy with it.
> And ya I updated my Win 7 experience index and it is like this:
> CPU: 7.9/7.9
> RAM: 7.8/7.9
> ...



Don't worry about Windows experience Index too much. Its a gimmick, nothing more.


----------

